# launchers



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

What launcher do people use? Cyanogen came with adw so I have been useing that but I want a good calendar / organizer app. Is go launcher any good and will bad things happen if I get rid of adw?


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Its fine to replace ADW. I personally like GO it only seems to get better with time.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## 0157h7 (Aug 1, 2011)

GO gets a ton of updates and is constantly adding features. Probably because it is a team of Chinamen (I know its not the preferred nomenclature) instead of a guy or 2.


----------



## tm24fan8 (Aug 1, 2011)

I use Go Launcher and love it. Guy above me is spot on, they really do more with it than the other launchers out there.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Big adw update


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

No real need to get rid of ADW... I am using Go Launcher with CM7 on my Droid X... but I have also use Launcher Pro, but only stopped because of lack of and infrequent updates... I would say to try out as many launchers as you can, and use an app like Launcher Switcher to go back and forth between them.


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

enzoem said:


> No real need to get rid of ADW... I am using Go Launcher with CM7 on my Droid X... but I have also use Launcher Pro, but only stopped because of lack of and infrequent updates... I would say to try out as many launchers as you can, and use an app like Launcher Switcher to go back and forth between them.


Why did the developer of Launcher Pro abandon the app, it WAS on of the best launchers out there. Anybody know? And as for the launcher I use, I use the latest ADW EX 1.3.3.55. Tons of features and themes , exceptionally smoother and responsive on my Droid X.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I use ADW Ex myself... its been my preferred launcher since the start. It runs smooth on every device I own. Any hiccups I have I just email the dev and get a quick response back. I never was a big fan of LPP and honestly have never tried Go Launcher... so I can't really comment on that one. But LPP does seem to have been abandoned for the time being.. apparently the dev is rewriting the code for the entire launcher, but that was said at the start of the year I believe.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been using LPP for some time now, have tried GO Launcher, not quite fond of it, and ADW doesn't seem half bad. Haven't been able to get ADW Ex yet, no money on these dang pre-paid gift cards. (no paypal for me) So far, I've been going back to LPP because I just happen to like it the best for now, despite the lack of updates. I think once I get ADW Ex, I'll probably end up using that for a while as I didn't really like GO Launcher all that much.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> I've been using LPP for some time now, have tried GO Launcher, not quite fond of it, and ADW doesn't seem half bad. Haven't been able to get ADW Ex yet, no money on these dang pre-paid gift cards. (no paypal for me) So far, I've been going back to LPP because I just happen to like it the best for now, despite the lack of updates. I think once I get ADW Ex, I'll probably end up using that for a while as I didn't really like GO Launcher all that much.


oh man you should have picked up ADW Ex the other day when it was $0.10 in the market promo


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought adw ex a year or so ago when I had an OG droid; I found it used too many resources on that phone, but it works perfectly on my D2G running cyanogenmod. The version built into cm7 doesn't let you apply just the icons or dock bar from a theme, but ex does. Since I like to just apply the theme icons, it's perfect for me.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

JsinLegacy said:


> oh man you should have picked up ADW Ex the other day when it was $0.10 in the market promo


Aw man.. can't believe I missed that. I don't pay attention to the market much...


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

I used launcherpro for a long time, it beats the hell outta blur! What doesn't? Haha. I also have used GO launcher for quite some time. I like GO, but I tried ADW EX for the first time when it went on sale, and I have to say, on my devices (moto droid X and htc incredible 2) it runs smoother, faster, has the best theme support, and a responsive developer. I would recommend ADW EX to anyone. It is truly quality software.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been using Go Launcher for a bit and I like it... does ADW EX give you the capability to add multiple app shortcuts to a homescreen? This is the one feature keeping me on Go, it's very convenient... but always willing to try something that might be even better. Go has a tiny bit of lag when I first bring up the app drawer and start to scroll through the pages...


----------



## Melon Bread (Nov 29, 2011)

ADW EX mostly due to the ability to make folders on the fly, was using LauncherPro.
QQ Launcher & Go Launcher are nice alternatives


----------



## jerzjuice (Dec 4, 2011)

I also use ADW EX on my MIUI'd Mesmerize. I also used it when i had cyanogen flashed on my phone. Lots of available themes, highly customizable, frequent updates and some people dont know, but if you keep adding shortcuts to the launcher it will allow you to scroll through them (like in launcher pro and go launcher).

Go launcher does have some nifty widgets tho.


----------

